# Annointing after licking me?



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone else had their hedgie annoint after licking them? I also noticed he really wanted to sample my wrist today. He kept crawling to it and licking my wrist like crazy. I wash my hands with the same soap every day. it doesnt smell like food or anything good...And i didnt have any perfume on.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Totally the best compliment you can get from your hedgehog! You smell AMAZING, and/or smell like the safest thing in the entire world. Nice!


----------



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

Awww! Thats awesome


----------

